# Blue River Columbine Landing take out.



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

I heard that the Columbine landing take out on the Blue is closed, anyone use it this past weekend?


----------



## nlove (Mar 6, 2007)

*Tis closed*

Use the pull-off on the highway on the other side of the bridge


----------



## VanDown (May 5, 2019)

Just the campground is closed. Your still ok to use the take out and just hike to the highway. Be aware of a pretty good strainer right at the top of blue chute. i actually have a video of it on my IG from a few days ago @vandown_bytheriver


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*Raft*

Thanks, I'm looking to run a 14' raft & trailer.


----------



## MaverickUSC (Jun 24, 2014)

Also known as Boulder Creek Rapid, Blue Chute refers to the entrance move. You want to be right there anyways, and you probably can sneak a boat past that strainer, but it is also pretty dang hazardous. 

Columbine Landing opens later in the month, one of the last two weekends in May usually.


----------



## powrider686 (Aug 12, 2009)

Also in a 14 ft boat, the lowest I like to run is about 500, but more like 700 is preferable. Lots of tight moves at 400 cfs, and if you are thinking about a frame you should think twice, it is tight and quick!


----------



## cuzin (Oct 4, 2007)

What's the normal put-in for this section? And are put-in and take-out trailer-friendly?


----------



## Quiggle (Nov 18, 2012)

cuzin said:


> What's the normal put-in for this section? And are put-in and take-out trailer-friendly?


 not really, you will have to carry you raft at all river access points


----------

